# Plastic or Glass?



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Well, I was cleaning out a container that holds my dogs food. It's a pretty big container, I think it's between 4.5-5 gallons. I had to refil it, the dog food bag was a 44.1lbs, it left about 15lbs behind so.. about 29-30lbs went into the container, someone said 1 gallon = 8 lbs so that is almost 5 gallons or so. (I can double check when I go to Walmart or Petsmart (Like Where ever, I'll prolly be going there tomarrow any way x.x...))

Reason I'm posting this is because I've already stated I'm going to a Betta Show up in MI in April, and I don't know if I'll have my 10 & 20 gallons out and set up, I was wondering if it would be okay to place my betta(s) in these containers for maybe a month? I know it'll need a filter & heater & water changes, but will it be okay to use a plastic container instead of a glass tank for a bit?

I really like these containers, their pretty nice. Yeah, their for dog food, but they'll be brand new & set up for my bettas.

So, what do you think?


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

As long as you have a heater and do water changes, etc. I think it would be fine. I've seen other members on here using plastic containers for their bettas. The plus especially, is that the containers are pretty cheap, so you can go quite large in size without paying too much.

Take tons of pictures at the betta show if you can! I'd love to see how a betta show is run! Good luck finding your perfect betta(s)!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I use rubbermaids all the time. Breeding, community tanks,.... They have tons of uses and are much cheaper than glass.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

kathstew said:


> As long as you have a heater and do water changes, etc. I think it would be fine. I've seen other members on here using plastic containers for their bettas. The plus especially, is that the containers are pretty cheap, so you can go quite large in size without paying too much.
> 
> Take tons of pictures at the betta show if you can! I'd love to see how a betta show is run! Good luck finding your perfect betta(s)!


I'll take as many as I can. Hopefully there won't be a flood of people, I'm hopeing for a smaller turn out (I'm gonna make sure I get there like 2 hours early...Lol x.x..). If I can't go for whatever reason, I think I'm gona just cry D: I'm so looking forward to this.. I'm gonna make back up plans with my Sister & Sister In Law. And thank you! I hope I find him/her too <3.



shinybetta said:


> I use rubbermaids all the time. Breeding, community tanks,.... They have tons of uses and are much cheaper than glass.


Thanks for the info. I was planning on using rubbermaids instead because I had remembered (after I posted that) that we paid about $50 for that, and I can pay like $6-$7 for one from walmart. Lol x.x... =


----------

